

James K Galbraith : In Defense of Deficits - d4rt
http://www.thenation.com/doc/20100322/galbraith/single

======
d4rt
I submitted this because it's a different viewpoint to those I've seen
previously.

The point that countries with debt denominated in their own currencies are in
a stronger position than others is valid, but I question the assertion that if
inflation becomes the order of the day that there will always be buyers for
sovereign debt.

